# Jerky cook it fast or slow?



## markdlyon (Dec 18, 2013)

I am new to smoking meats. I have always wanted to make my own beef jerky. I thought for my first attempt, rather then follow a homemade recipe I would by hi mountain mix.  It calls for a cooking time of 2 hours at 200 f. It came out perfect!  I would like to start experimenting with my own recipes someday but my question is every recipe I see has a cook time of 6 to 8 hours. Why is hi mountains only 2 hours? It turned out excellent  compared to store bought! What's the difference?


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello and Welcome to our addiction.  *A word of warning*: There is no 12 step program for this one!  Many good folk here with a load of experience that they are more than willing to share.  If you have specific questions just start a thread and someone with experience will be along soon to offer advice.  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have.  Spend some time doing some research on the forums, tons of advice and recipes already available there.  As for your question please see below.  We look forward to your contributions.  Have fun.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

Hi Mountain instructions says:

Mix the spices and cure according to the "Spice and Cure Mixing Chart" below. Mix only the amount you need. Be sure to store the remaining unmixed spices and cure in an air-tight container until needed.
Although many types of meat can be used, we recommend making the first batch out of sliced whole muscle (round or flank steaks – beef or wild game is preferred). Slice the whole muscle ¼" thick, with the grain. This operation is made super easy with the Hi Mountain Jerky Board & Knife Set.
Cut the meat into strips of desired lengths and widths, always allowing for shrinkage. Weigh the meat AFTER cutting into strips. Now you know the exact amount of mix to use.
Lay the strips flat on an even surface. Pat dry (if you have just washed game meat, be sure to dry it before applying the Cure and Seasoning).
Using the blended spices and cure, apply to the prepared meat using the enclosed handy sprinkler bottle.
Sprinkle the first side of meat with approximately ½ of the measured mix. Turn the meat over and sprinkle the remaining mix on the meat. It is next to impossible to get even distribution on the meat, especially the ends and the edges, Therefore, put all seasoned strips in a large mixing bowl and tumble by hand until the Cure and Seasoning have been spread evenly over the entire batch.
Stack the strips, pressed together tightly, in a NON-METALLIC container or a zip lock bag and refrigerate 24 hours. If refrigeration space is limited, wrap with plastic and refrigerate 24 hours. Your HI MOUNTAIN Jerky Cure & Seasoning is especially formulated to penetrate meat at the rate of ¼" per 24 hours. If thicker pieces of meat are used, increase curing time accordingly – for instance, cure 3/8" strips approx. 28 hours. Do not cure any meat less than 24 hours.
​

​This mixture contains a "cure".   The other recipes you are reading on the net are for just drying/dehydrating the meat into jerky.  The taste will be different and the storage life will be different.  This is my opinion for what it is worth.  Others may have different advice.  This is only my opinion.  Hope this helps.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## gary s (Dec 18, 2013)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   *[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------

